# Late February Giveaway - (3) Magic Mountain Passes and (2) Pats Peak Passes



## Nick (Feb 25, 2014)

Up for grabs are (5) lift pass vouchers. We have three passes to Magic Mountain in Londonderry, VT and two passes to Pats Peak in Henniker, NH. We will give away the passes individually, so we will draw 5 winners at random! 
*
How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 



Replying in this thread earns you (1) chance to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) chance to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) chance to win


Example:You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (5) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 12 entries. 
*
Timeline: 
*The contest will run from starting immediately (2/25/2014) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Friday, 2/28/2014.*

Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw three winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in this thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out!*

Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*One of five lift passes to either Magic Mountain or Pats Peak !*

Good luck!*


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 25, 2014)

IN - Thanks


----------



## lerops (Feb 25, 2014)

Let's do it!


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2014)

Please count me in.  Already have passes for the rest of the season's weekend trips but I can always try to fit in an additional day.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes please! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 25, 2014)

Excellent, count me in!


----------



## dmw (Feb 25, 2014)

In.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes Please.  Planning on Magic late March, this would help.


----------



## fahz (Feb 25, 2014)

Magic would be awesome!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2014)

I am all about free stuff pleSe.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2014)

Give me free stuff


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks, Nick!


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sign me up!


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2014)

In!


----------



## Stache (Feb 25, 2014)

2nd try lucky??


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 25, 2014)

In. Thanks.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 25, 2014)

Me me me!  I would love to win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Terry (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in thanks.


----------



## soposkier (Feb 25, 2014)

yes please!


----------



## Dr.Ski (Feb 25, 2014)

*Pick Me!! *

Pick Me!! 



Nick said:


> Up for grabs are (5) lift pass vouchers. We have three passes to Magic Mountain in Londonderry, VT and two passes to Pats Peak in Henniker, NH. We will give away the passes individually, so we will draw 5 winners at random!
> *
> How to enter:
> *You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria:
> ...


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes please!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2014)

In


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 25, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Winston89 (Feb 25, 2014)

In


----------



## Katadinagain (Feb 25, 2014)

I would love to win!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 25, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## badinfluence (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 25, 2014)

don't forget about me


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 25, 2014)

Me please. Thanks again Nick!


----------



## skifree (Feb 26, 2014)

Holla


----------



## Herman Blume (Feb 26, 2014)

Please pick me!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 26, 2014)

Me!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nanjil (Feb 26, 2014)

i am in


----------



## quiglam1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope to win.


----------



## reefer (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice! In


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 26, 2014)

Nothing is as obnoxious as other people's luck.
- F. Scott Fitzgerald

Pick me.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2014)

In


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 26, 2014)

In!


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 27, 2014)

Need to get to magic soon!!!


----------



## Euler (Feb 27, 2014)

I would like the tickets, please!!!,,!


----------



## KD7000 (Feb 27, 2014)

I like snow.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 28, 2014)

In please...


----------



## HD333 (Feb 28, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> I like snow.



I like Turtles

http://youtu.be/CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I like Turtles
> 
> http://youtu.be/CMNry4PE93Y



I love lamp.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Can you enter me for Magic only. Already won Pats earlier this year.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 28, 2014)

Sure why not, I'm in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Sure why not, I'm in.



I think lack of enthusiasm should cost you some points!


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 28, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think lack of enthusiasm should cost you some points!



I'll take those points from him if he doesn't want them!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 28, 2014)

In 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd like another day at Magic


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm in!  Never been to either place.  

Nick, I'm curious, do you do this kind of drawing manually or is there software that you use?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2014)

I cant use either, because my ski weekend dance card is full through the beginning of April, but* I'll enter with my 10 ballots, and if I win I'll mail them to an entered poster here with > 500 posts* to prevent the carpet baggers, lurkers, and RSS feeders from winning yet again.


<----- Gorilla Sweepstakes tactics


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 2, 2014)

Do we have a winner?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello? This thing on?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2014)

knock knock

who's there?

winner

winner who?

winner is gmcunni


----------



## Nick (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's the results! 

*Magic Passes: *
gmcunni
bostonian
hammer


*Pats Peak: *
fahz
woodcore

PM's are going out! Also I will be running a new york state giveaway soon, (finally!) stay tuned.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> knock knock
> 
> who's there?
> 
> ...





Nick said:


> Here's the results!
> 
> *Magic Passes: *
> gmcunni
> ...



It worked! Congrats ...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> It worked! Congrats ...


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 3, 2014)

NICE!  Magic here I come!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2014)

Nick said:


> PM's are going out! Also *I will be running a new york state giveaway soon*, (finally!) stay tuned.



Now we're cooking with gas.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2014)

i Hunter spring pSs now so hope i win that so i trade it for Vermont ir NH hill.


----------



## hammer (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice! Here's hoping they can stay open for several more weeks... 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2014)

hammer said:


> Nice! Here's hoping they can stay open for several more weeks...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



I think Magic has a base that given the cold could last them well into April if it made financial sense to spin the lifts. They blew a lot of snow on ShowOff/Upper Carpet and Talisman this year so those should stick around for a while. Even the non-snowmaking routes I looked down on Sat seemed well covered.


----------

